# Looking for a dog to give a happy home to



## Grey28 (May 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name is Grey (Graeme) and me and my partner have been looking for a dog to join our home for a while now without much luck. We cant offer much money but can offer a loving home and happiness for a dog. We are not looking for any paticular breed. But it does have to be good with children and cats. We are looking for one aged between 12weeks and 1.5 years old. If its the older pup then it does have to have had its full set of vaccinations. Sex does not matter, neither does colour. We can only pick up from In or around Bedfordshire or Buckinghamshire. 
Thanks


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

what about a rescue dog?
sadly there are loads looking forever homes, some are also great with children etc... basically in this day of age they are put into to rescue because there previous owners can't afford them anymore, but they are fantastic family pets!!!

try dogpages.co.uk - they are hundreds of dogs on there looking for there forever home!

or even dogsblog.co.uk

has you researched any breed types that you think would suit your living conditions?

do you want a big or small dog?

how long will it be left along each day?

how much exercise are you willing to give it?

does hair bother you?


----------



## Grey28 (May 1, 2009)

Hey! Thanks will take a look at those!

Well at the moment we are both home almost all day. My partner is remaining a stay at home mum so she will be home all the time! 
The walks is something we both look forward to so we're willing to do twice daily walks. We're hoping for a medium sized dog. And no, hair doesnt bother us! We have a long haired cat who has recently malted! Havent seen so much hair!
We were going to go for a labrador or golden retriever, however we dont have that much money to buy one now! (to much money in one go)


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

have a look here
Mill Rescue


----------



## Grey28 (May 1, 2009)

thanks! taking a look at the sites now!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would definately say go for a rescue and its really good you don't care about the hair if you go for a golden I play with my friends dog Max for 5 minutes and I trying to get rid of hair for the next hour or so. Just remember both breeds need a huge amount of exercise once they've grown up a bit.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi have you tried many tears their is a link at the top of the rescue page good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

btw would you consider a staffy or staffy cross - right now these poor dogs are in rescue centres all over, the rescue centres ar basically bursting because they are so many 

at the 7 day pounds - if no rescue organisation can take them, these are usually the first to get P.T.S. - even if they are extremely friendly (with dogs and peopel) and healthy!


----------



## Grey28 (May 1, 2009)

unfortunatley no, we wouldnt consider a staffy. Purely because of their reputation. I wouldnt feel safe with any dog with any kind of vicious reputation, even if they were friendly, id be to worried theyd turn on our son.
Its terrible what happens to dogs who dont get a home, i wish something could be done for them, even if it was just extending the time limit! 7 days is nothing


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Irish Retriever Rescue UK

If you fancy a Goldie, try these people


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

i can vouch for irish retreiver rescue as i used to foster for them.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Grey28 said:


> unfortunatley no, we wouldnt consider a staffy. Purely because of their reputation. I wouldnt feel safe with any dog with any kind of vicious reputation, even if they were friendly, id be to worried theyd turn on our son.
> Its terrible what happens to dogs who dont get a home, i wish something could be done for them, even if it was just extending the time limit! 7 days is nothing


it not the breed or the dog its the owner i am sorry but i must comment and say that you need to re-inform urself as staffies make amazing family dog do not listen to all this stupid media c**p


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Staffies love children its part of their breed standard must be good with children. Yes they have dog aggression problems but they were bred to love humans even when they were in the fighting pits they had to live with their owners in the houses so they were bred to love humans ignore the crap in the newspapers.


----------



## Grey28 (May 1, 2009)

yeah i agree its the owner, its just that worry that has been put in my mind and rather not risk it with a 4 year old running around.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Grey28 said:


> unfortunatley no, we wouldnt consider a staffy. Purely because of their reputation. I wouldnt feel safe with any dog with any kind of vicious reputation, even if they were friendly, id be to worried theyd turn on our son.
> Its terrible what happens to dogs who dont get a home, i wish something could be done for them, even if it was just extending the time limit! 7 days is nothing


sadly in reality they are fantastic dogs, also usually when the media is envolved in a dog attack - even if it looked nothing like a staffy, rottie etc.... they would say it was one  and obviously they make it sound worse than it really is!!!
any dog can be nasty if it is brought up in the wrong way!
sadly it is the dogs that suffer!!!

there is a section in the dog pages wed site that i gave you before and if you put a thread like this up there is several people who will actually go and look on sites and post them etc.... to try and help you find your perfect dog!!!

good luck in finding your dog


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Staffordshire Bull Terrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

go and read the temperment bit


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

i have a retired greyhound 5 half very laid back does not pull on lead does not bother other dogs loves everyone never had any injuries.the black one in picture


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Staffies are beautiful family pets. They have a huge amount of patience for children! Labradors are not the perfect wonderful breed everyone seems to think they are. Do you remember the French lady who was the first person to receive a face transplant? Her original face was ripped apart by her pet Labrador.

A good rescue will assess any dogs reactions to children and if they do not think that a dog will be safe around them, they won't allow the dog to be rehomed with them. Please do consider a Stafford, they are as 'good' as any other breed and make wonderful family pets


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Although i own SBT's i wont try and convince you to rescue one. Although they dont deserve the media image that has been given to them, i can understand why you feel you couldnt own one.
I doubt it would be a pleasureable experience to own a dog and have to constantly worry about whether or not its going to be aggressive. It doesnt matter if the dog is the sweetest one in the world, you cant help your fears and worries. Wouldnt be nice to you or the dog.

Besides, there are thousands of dogs needing new homes, and im sure you will find the right one. 
You could try contacting your local vets, many of them have the names of local rescue centresthat arent always advertised well.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Staffies are beautiful family pets. They have a huge amount of patience for children! Labradors are not the perfect wonderful breed everyone seems to think they are. Do you remember the French lady who was the first person to receive a face transplant? Her original face was ripped apart by her pet Labrador.
> 
> A good rescue will assess any dogs reactions to children and if they do not think that a dog will be safe around them, they won't allow the dog to be rehomed with them. Please do consider a Stafford, they are as 'good' as any other breed and make wonderful family pets


my children were brought up with staffs wonderfull dogs loved the kids:thumbup:


----------



## Grey28 (May 1, 2009)

well the Mrs has contacted her mum who knows someone who works for the RSPCA who is going to get a list of good Breeders and Centres. Thanks for your help!

I never heard of the french woman, how horrible! Im aware that any dog can turn, no matter how friendly, but as Nonnie said, it wont be fair on the dog or my family if that fear is at the back of our mind. My cousin has a lovely staffy so i know they can be very friendly. Anyway, will see what comes of these contacts when we get them


----------

